# bedanko/thanks hack



## riesentrolli (27. Januar 2009)

ich weiß nich ob das mit dieser boardsoftware möglich ist. aber ich würde es ziemlich cool finden wenn es hier einen bedanko geben würde. also dass man sich bei einem user für einen post bedanken kann.

was sagen administration und userschaft dazu?


----------



## Ogil (27. Januar 2009)

Nur wenn es als Ausgleich einen Ohrfeigo gibt...


----------



## x3n0n (27. Januar 2009)

Der Postcounter wird dann aber abgeschafft


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Januar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Nur wenn es als Ausgleich einen Ohrfeigo gibt...


würd ich blöd finden. "ähh der is blöd. MINUS!"



x3n0n schrieb:


> Der Postcounter wird dann aber abgeschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm von mir aus. aber zusammenhang?^^


----------



## Ogil (27. Januar 2009)

Und durch Dank- und Ohrfeigen-Counter ersetzt? Vielleicht werden dann auch dynamische Titel eingefuehrt? Sowas wie "Alleinherrscher des Allgemeinen" oder "Maertyrer"...

PS: Ein "Der ist bloed - minus" ist auch nicht weniger aussagekraeftig als "Der teilt meine doofe Meinung - plus"...


----------



## x3n0n (27. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hmm von mir aus. aber zusammenhang?^^


Wie kann man denn da den Zusammenhang verfehlen? Der Dank-O-Mat ersetzt den Postcounter


----------



## Haxxler (28. Januar 2009)

Was hat so ein Bedankomat denn für einen Sinn? Also in nem Warez Board versteh ichs ja noch wegen Hide und so aber hier?


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Was hat so ein Bedankomat denn für einen Sinn? Also in nem Warez Board versteh ichs ja noch wegen Hide und so aber hier?


jemanden für einen post halt ein "danke" aussprechen....
und in warez boards is der nich nur zum hides sehen da^^


----------



## Haxxler (28. Januar 2009)

naja aber was bringt es dir dann wenn sich jemand für deinen beitrag bedankt? selbstbestätigung? es wird dann doch sowieso so aussehen das man halt aus gewohnheit da drauf drückt. ist doch viel schöner wenn jemand in nem beitrag "danke für die hilfe" oder so schreibt als son oller dankes klick...


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Januar 2009)

n post wo einfach nur danke oder so drin steht find ich verdammt unsinnig.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Januar 2009)

Naja, das ganze wird nu dazu führen, dass die Spammer sich gegenseitig die Punkte zuschanzen und Leute die ernsthaft ihre Meinung vertreten die vielleicht nicht der der Masse entspricht werden hinten an stehen.... deswegen bin ich eigentlich gegen jede Art von Bewertungssystemen.


----------



## Dalmus (28. Januar 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn da den Zusammenhang verfehlen? Der Dank-O-Mat ersetzt den Postcounter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, die Diskussionen gab es ja beide schon.
Das Beurteilungssystem für Forenposts wurde (nicht ohne Grund) abgelehnt und auch wenn sich viele User für die Abschaffung des Postcounters ausgesprochen haben, so wurde auch in dem Punkt dagegen entschieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Januar 2009)

Ich bin für die Abschaffung des Postcounters, aber ohne Ersatz (mich mag ja eh keiner *jammer*)


----------



## x3n0n (28. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> (mich mag ja eh keiner *jammer*)


Ich mag dich :>


----------



## Dracun (28. Januar 2009)

quatsch der halbe n8schwärmer mag dich^^ sowie der designthread^^
wir mögen dich alle hab also keine angst^^


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2009)

Überzeugt mich davon, das die Leute die den Postcounter "gern haben" dann nicht gehen - dann schalte ich den auch ab. =)


----------



## Ahramanyu (29. Januar 2009)

> _*Hallo ZAM,*
> _
> Wir, die User, denen der Postcounter nicht egal ist würden auch dann bleiben, wenn dieser ausgeschaltet werden würde.
> 
> Gezeichnet: _Wir._



Tada.


----------



## Tikume (29. Januar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Überzeugt mich davon, das die Leute die den Postcounter "gern haben" dann nicht gehen - dann schalte ich den auch ab. =)



Nicht dass die Frage Counter ja/nein so wichtig wäre ...

Aber ist es nicht etwas widersinnig bewusst Postcounter als Post-Motivation einzusetzen und gleichzeitig Spam beschränken zu wolllen?


----------



## Haxxler (29. Januar 2009)

Ich finde gerade weil dann die Leute gehen die den Postcounter "gern haben" sollte er deaktiviert werden.


----------



## Dalmus (29. Januar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Überzeugt mich davon, das die Leute die den Postcounter "gern haben" dann nicht gehen - dann schalte ich den auch ab. =)


Bitte alle Leute, die den Postcounter "gern haben", jetzt melden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*steinesuchengeht*


----------



## Lillyan (29. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nicht dass die Frage Counter ja/nein so wichtig wäre ...
> 
> Aber ist es nicht etwas widersinnig bewusst Postcounter als Post-Motivation einzusetzen und gleichzeitig Spam beschränken zu wolllen?


Man kann ja (rein theoretischer Weise) auch gaaaaanz viel sinnvolle Hilfreiche Sachen posten :>


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Aber ist es nicht etwas widersinnig bewusst Postcounter als Post-Motivation einzusetzen und gleichzeitig Spam beschränken zu wolllen?



Naja, du kennst die Diskussionen ausm Internen. "Widersprüchlich" sind hier viele Dinge - die Kunst liegt wohl letztendlich darin, die richtige Waage zu finden, um alle Seiten zumindest zu 60-70% zufrieden zu stellen. *g*


----------

